# my touchpad will only move vertically..help



## rrose0217 (Jun 3, 2011)

I turned on my Aspire 5532 laptop and find my touchpad is not working correctly. I've only had this laptop for 7 or 8 months and it's brand new. My touchpad will only move vertically. It will not move horizontally. I went into the properties and reset it back to the default and it still didn't help. I don't know what is happening. When i plug a friend's mouse to it, it works fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome rrose0217.

Could I first suggest that you uninstall your current touchpad software and reinstall, which I believe you can get from: Download Acer Aspire 5532 Notebook Synaptics Touchpad Driver 13.2.2.0 Driver for Windows 7 - Softpedia You'll probably need to use your USB mouse for this and a restart will most likely be needed.

If that doesn't work, then:

Firstly, you could try looking in your configuration settings. To do this:
> - Click on the start button/globe
> - Click on the Control Panel

If this doesn't work, then could I ask, have you made any recent changes? Such as installing another piece of software (updates maybe?) or attaching some hardware (or both)?


----------



## rrose0217 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks alot! Actually I just took the battery out before I had the opportunity to view your post and it worked!! thanks tho!


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Glad it's fixed.

Could you please set the thread to solved, using the thread tools at the top of the page, so others who look around with a similar problem know a possible solution was found.

Thank you .


----------

